# My Leaky Gas story



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello all!

I have been suffering for 8 months. It all started one day when I noticed I had more gas than usual. I was unsure what caused this but I kept holding the gas in until one day, the smell just leaked out as tiny bubbles. The bad part was that it permeated the entire room on one particular day. Afterwards, it was like that every day. I withdrew all my classes in college last semester. I couldn't think, I was depressed, I didn't have motivation to step outside of my house. I was suicidal. And as a pre-med major, I could have thought of a million ways to die but I stopped short at a thousand. I lost hope, and I kept losing weight. I went to a Chinese herbalist and he told me I had malabsorption, hence the fluffy, sometimes floaty, stools. Taking the medicine he prescribed me did not help me one bit.

The bad part was that I couldn't smell my leaky gas. My family, my friends, my doctors couldn't smell anything. I was told that the leaky gas was all in my head, that I needed to see a psychiatrist for major depression but my condition. My GI doctor told me it was IBS, and I was tested for bacteria and parasites. Nothing showed. I even tried sticking toilet paper and etc. up my bum or using a coffee sock like everyone else did. It didn't stop the smell. At that point, I just took internal deodorants which gave me constipation. So now I have prolapsed hemorrhoids which I believe is partially causing my gas incontinence. I also had a colonoscopy and biopsy but they did not find anything. I began to feel an open sensation in my rectum and sometimes it burned or felt like tenesmus.

Every day I suffered from a gurgling stomach and intestines. I had gas bubbles every few minutes and I could not control them. I would've died from embarrassment. I took probiotics, vitamins, magnesium, zinc, nothing helped! The probiotics may have cured me for two days but the symptoms came back! I took a risk and ate cookies and noodles. After 2 hours, I had diarrhea. So I have realized my lg was caused by colitis from celiac, spasms, and prolapsed hemorrhoids. Does anyone have something similar?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah gluten give me that effect but I still had LG after quitting it...


----------

